# Honour Imperialis & Commissar



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

These two just popped up on the BL website. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/commissar.html

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/honour-imperialis.html


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes! A reprint of Cadian Blood! Been wanting to read that for a long time. Probably will get Honour Imperialis for the fun of Guard stories, all 3 of the contained ones I've heard are pretty good.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

So honor imperialis is an omnibus of earlier books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> So honor imperialis is an omnibus of earlier books.


Three it seems. One that I have, _Redemption Corps_. One that I want, _Cadian Blood_. And one that I got and wish I didn't, _Dead Men Walking_.

I might get it once it's cheap on Amazon. Will definitely get _Commissar_ though.


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Commissar sounds pretty good.
I may just have to pick that one up :good:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a strange feeling about _Commissar_, and did some digging. And fuck me, it‘s the same bloody thing I bought a year ago. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/commissar-ebook.html

Could they at least have added a fucking disclaimer to the page so that I would have known _*not*_ to order the same book once again? :angry:
Getting absolutely fucked off with all these stupid re-releases.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I had a strange feeling about _Commissar_, and did some digging. And fuck me, it‘s the same bloody thing I bought a year ago.
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/commissar-ebook.html
> 
> ...


Just cancel your order then. All it takes is one message to BL.


LotN


----------

